# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  جمعتكم مباركة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

إن يوم الجمعة هو خــيــر الأيّـــام. فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي قال:

{ خـيـر يــوم طلعت عليه الشمس يوم الجمــعة، فيه خـلـق آدم، و فيه أدخـل الجـنّـــ ة، و فيه أخـرج منها، و لا تقــوم السّــاعة إلا في يــوم الجمــعة } [مسلم].

أن جهــنم تسـجـر - أي تحـمـى - كل يـوم من أيــام الأسبوع إلا يوم الجمــعة، و ذلك تشريفــاً لهذا اليوم العظــيم.

لذا أسأل الله تبارك وتعالي أن يوفقنا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه اللهم آمين

يارب عاوني على أن أتخطى نفسي إلى نفسي .. أتخطى نفسي الأمارة الطامعة في حيازة الدنيا إلى نفسي الطامعة فيك في جوارك و رحمتك و نورك و وجهك .

----------


## shimaa fadel

يارب عاوني على أن أتخطى نفسي إلى نفسي .. أتخطى نفسي الأمارة الطامعة في حيازة الدنيا إلى نفسي الطامعة فيك في جوارك و رحمتك و نورك و وجهك .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... أحمدك ربي وأستعينك... وأصلي وأسلم على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد

اللهم إنى أسألك أن تجعل ما وهبتنا مما نحب... معونة لنا على ما تحب... ومازويت عنّا مما نحب... 

فأجعله فراغا لنا فيما تحب... اللهم لاتجعل أنسنا إلا بك ... ولا حاجتنا إلا إليك ولا رغبتنا إلا فى ثوابك والجنة

... وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

رحم الله الشيخ الجليل/  محمد متولى الشعراوي

----------


## shimaa fadel

اللهم لاتجعل أنسنا إلا بك ... ولا حاجتنا إلا إليك ولا رغبتنا إلا فى ثوابك والجنة

----------


## hazem mohamed

اللهم إنـّا نعتصم بك فاعصمنا، ونسألك فاعطنا، 

ونسترزقك فارزقنا، ونستغفرك فاغفر لنا، 

وندعوك فاستجب لنا، ونسترحمك فارحمنا

----------


## كريم المصرى

اللهم اهدنى الى طريق النجاح - والحكم بالعدل بين الناس وكل من قال أمين يارب  :Smile:

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ها هي الجمعة أتت وهلت بنورها الوضاء ..
تحمل الرحمة الإلهية والمغفرة الربانية ..
فاغسلوا ذنوبكم بطاعته وعبادته ..
وادعوه يغفر لكم ..

 :S22:

----------

